# [SOLVED] NTFS write problems

## ursusca

Hello,

I have a 32GB usb-flash drive with NTFS file system. I've formatted it using GParted in Fedora 13. It works fine on Fedora, MacOS and windows but on my Gentoo system drive mounting read only. I've checked NTFS write support in kernel. I've also installed the ntf-3g drivers but it doesn't seem to work properly. The output of dmesg command is

```
 scsi4 : usb-storage 2-5:1.0

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Kingston DataTraveler 150 PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 63102976 512-byte logical blocks: (32.3 GB/30.0 GiB)

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdc: sdc1

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sdc1): load_system_files(): Volume is dirty.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

```

Any ideas on what could be causing this problem?

----------

## DONAHUE

what command did you use to mount it?

----------

## krinn

 *ursusca wrote:*   

> I've checked NTFS write support in kernel.

 

If you don't use ntfs3g then the kernel ntfs write is limited to not create new file, and to only modify existing ones (there's also others limitations, making it useless for writing on ntfs)

----------

## kimmie

1. Have you tried running a chkdsk in windows for the drive? ntfs3g won't mount partitions which have known errors

2. If you are using ntfs3g, you should probably disable write support in the kernel, the latter is extremely limited

3. You may need to mount with mount -t ntfs3g

----------

## ursusca

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> what command did you use to mount it?

 

using automount

----------

## ursusca

Thanks to all of you! 

I've disable write support in the kernel and have created a link for automount:

```
ln -s /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g /sbin/mount.ntfs
```

It works   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimmie

Excellent!  But it's a bit of a heavy handed solution, and likely to stop working when the next upgrade to util-linux comes along.

If you're using gnome to automount you can go to the properties of the mounted drive, one of the tabs there will allow you to change the mount options.

----------

## DONAHUE

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1		/mnt/xp			ntfs-3g		defaults		0 0

  in /etc/fstab and automount works fine. I expect to have to allow chkdsk to run every time i have written to the xp drive from linux and rebooted to windows.

----------

